# breast feeding how long?



## first_time_ma

okay so i was wondering how long is it okay to breast feed, we all know they say its good for babies but isn't too long bad also? i know a lil girl who is 3 and is still breastfeeding. so how old is to old??????


----------



## vinteenage

I think thats a very personal decision. Personally, I would not be comfortable going past 2/3, but others enjoy it and that's fine.


----------



## first_time_ma

i agree its personal and its everyones decision, i'm interested in what most people think is okay i know i couldn't go past a year, if your old enough to say you want boobs then its a no go for me....lol...but some people don't feel that way. okay let me put that different.....................How long did/do you plan to breast feed? and how long did you breastfeed?


----------



## hot tea

As long as you and your child wants to. I believe in self weaning. I would never force a baby to stop. I stopped breastfeeding my son when he was three years and three months. I had a few months of no breastfeeding, and I am at it again with my youngest. Plan on going as long as he wants as well.


----------



## vinteenage

Breastfeeding didn't work out as Finn never latched properly, lost tons of weight and got quite sick, and then rejected the bottle. I pumped instead.

Anyway, with future children I have no "plans" for how to long to breastfeed. I dont feel that's something you can plan for. I'd like to do a year, at least.


----------



## amygwen

I BF for 16 months and stopped because he weaned himself. It's a personal decision. It's best to BF for an entire year to make sure your LO gets all the benefits she needs. But even if you BF for only a few months, it's better than none!


----------



## hot tea

Also I should add that Health Canada recommends a MINIMUM of two years breastfeeding.


----------



## first_time_ma

ill admit i'm not sure why i'm asking i don't plan to breast feed this time-- seeing as i cant i had a similar problem i bf alexis till she was 3 months but she'd only gained 2 and half lbs so the dr did test she was in the hospital. turned out i have no protein in my milk (thought that was interesting to know some women don't)


----------



## hot tea

There is absolutly nothing wrong with only gaining two lbs in that period of time. Every baby is different. I have never heard of a woman having no protein in her milk.


----------



## AirForceWife7

However long your baby wants to.

It is not bad for your child to extended breastfeed; in fact, it is reccommended for at least a year. You do what you & your baby are most comfortable doing ... whether it be for 3 months or 3 years.


Edit: I breastfed for about two days. She wouldn't latch despite my best efforts & I have inverted nipples, which made it really hard. I also had really crappy help from the "lactation consultants". I had said that I wanted to breastfeeed from the start & when she wasn't latching, they just brought in some formula & gave it to her without even asking me. Of course I realized it was much easier for her & I & we were much happier. I'm glad I formula fed, but breastfeeding moms really do deserve a medal IMO. Much easier said than done.


----------



## x__amour

You should breast feed for as long as you're comfortable for. :D


----------



## first_time_ma

hot tea said:


> There is absolutly nothing wrong with only gaining two lbs in that period of time. Every baby is different. I have never heard of a woman having no protein in her milk.

you tell that to us dr. they think its very bad i was told if she didnt gain weight then i could get her taken from me. so although no it shouldnt be a problem since "every baby develops differently" not everyone sees it that way


----------



## hot tea

I would have laughed at the doctors and told them they were talking out their asses, since that is exctly what they were doing.

You aren't even legally obliged to do any post natal checks at all.


----------



## amygwen

You were told you would have your baby taken off of you because she wasn't gaining weight properly? I don't believe that. If they did threaten that, I would complain to someone because that's not right. My niece has had a hard time gaining weight (she's 18lbs at 2 years old) and no doctor has ever threatened to take her child away from her if they did that would be extremely unethical.


----------



## AirForceWife7

Agree with Amy.

They really said that to you?


----------



## x__amour

That's shit. I would complain. :growlmad:


----------



## hot tea

Some babies gain hardly anything at ALL, even on formula. They are just small people in general. Like... Come on, I call bullshit.

If your baby is even gaining a tiny bit, and not losing, breastfeeding is going fine. People worry so much when it comes to breastfeeding, it is nuts. Women need to trust their bodies a bit more for christs sake.


----------



## 10.11.12

I mean I guess I understand saying that if the mother was chronically forgetting to feed LO but 2 lbs seems reasonable for that amount of time. Edie and I still bf but she's beginning to wean herself which I'm almost happy about since it will be much easier to know what her sugar intake has been and how much insulin she'll need. I did love breastfeeding though.


----------



## AriannasMama

hot tea said:


> Some babies gain hardly anything at ALL, even on formula. *They are just small people in general*. Like... Come on, I call bullshit.
> 
> If your baby is even gaining a tiny bit, and not losing, breastfeeding is going fine. People worry so much when it comes to breastfeeding, it is nuts. Women need to trust their bodies a bit more for christs sake.

Totally agree with this, Arianna wasn't even 20lbs at her one year check up, she's just small, as long as they aren't going down in percentile they are fine.

As long as your baby is gaining weight and having 6/7 wet diapers a day (I think that's the "magic" number, its been awhile since I had a newborn lol), but as long as that's happening your doing fine. When a baby is losing weight and not having enough wet diapers is when a doctor should suggest something is wrong.


----------



## AirForceWife7

hot tea said:


> Some babies gain hardly anything at ALL, even on formula. They are just small people in general. Like... Come on, I call bullshit.
> 
> If your baby is even gaining a tiny bit, and not losing, breastfeeding is going fine. People worry so much when it comes to breastfeeding, it is nuts. Women need to trust their bodies a bit more for christs sake.

I understand this but as a first time mom you always worry if your child is getting the right nutrition, you know? I just think she's a bit concerned.


----------



## hot tea

If your baby doesn't gain x amount of weight WE ARE TAKING HER!!!! Running that through my head makes me lol.


----------



## amygwen

Haha ^^

If that were true my niece would've been taken a LONG time ago. She hasn't gained hardly any weight in a year.


----------



## first_time_ma

trust me ladies where i live thats how they do things i have DCS up my butt now because of that. once they even think they got something they hold on. i'm not sure how it works anywhere else but i know here in indiana its a B$%#@ because once they got you number your screwed. although my daughter is healthy and fine now they say i endangered her life because i did not stop bf when i found out she didn't gain much weight in the first 2 months. no its not right nor fair but its the way they run things.


----------



## amygwen

That's weird :wacko:


----------



## hot tea

AirForceWife7 said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Some babies gain hardly anything at ALL, even on formula. They are just small people in general. Like... Come on, I call bullshit.
> 
> If your baby is even gaining a tiny bit, and not losing, breastfeeding is going fine. People worry so much when it comes to breastfeeding, it is nuts. Women need to trust their bodies a bit more for christs sake.
> 
> I understand this but as a first time mom you always worry if your child is getting the right nutrition, you know? I just think she's a bit concerned.Click to expand...

Oh for sure. But that is because we are used to seeing bottles with marks showing how many ounces etc. Boobs don't have that, and we need to have faith reguardless of this horseshit crummy doctors tell us. I understand how a woman could be frightened into supplementing, but all you need to do is educate yourself.


----------



## AirForceWife7

"they say i endangered her life because i did not stop bf when i found out she didn't gain much weight in the first 2 months."


Are you serious? That's the most illogical thing I've ever heard.


----------



## MummybearD

..


----------



## hot tea

first_time_ma said:


> trust me ladies where i live thats how they do things i have DCS up my butt now because of that. once they even think they got something they hold on. i'm not sure how it works anywhere else but i know here in indiana its a B$%#@ because once they got you number your screwed. although my daughter is healthy and fine now they say i endangered her life because i did not stop bf when i found out she didn't gain much weight in the first 2 months. no its not right nor fair but its the way they run things.

Wow. I don't know whether I can really believe that, I'm sorry.


----------



## hot tea

MummybearD said:


> @ first_time_ma
> I have read that at least 3months is good for the baby, after that it's up to the mum.My cousin breastfed her son until he was 5, it was becoming ridiculous. She would call him from playing with other children to come and breastfeed and would be even upset with him if he was refusing.

Forcing a child to breastfeed is just messed up. :wacko:


----------



## first_time_ma

well i would like to thank those of you who answered my question. and to the rest........


----------



## AirForceWife7

hot tea said:


> first_time_ma said:
> 
> 
> trust me ladies where i live thats how they do things i have DCS up my butt now because of that. once they even think they got something they hold on. i'm not sure how it works anywhere else but i know here in indiana its a B$%#@ because once they got you number your screwed. although my daughter is healthy and fine now they say i endangered her life because i did not stop bf when i found out she didn't gain much weight in the first 2 months. no its not right nor fair but its the way they run things.
> 
> Wow. I don't know whether I can really believe that, I'm sorry.Click to expand...

Yeah, sorry, but that's just way extreme. If it really is true though then that's one corrupt system.

Who apparently "reported" you to CPS? Was it the doctor? Or a relative? Etc.


----------



## first_time_ma

the dr. made the report cps came out checked her, the house and said since it was about me "endangering" her there would be a case opened.although they have had no complaints since they have been coming to our home and see no problem with alexis they are not able to close a case once its opened it has to go threw the 6 months.


----------



## vinteenage

Oh my...

:coffee:


----------



## AirForceWife7

:shock:

That's just crazy!


----------



## AriannasMama

Odd, I have never heard of anything like that and I live right next to Indiana, but hey ho.


----------



## first_time_ma

i agree i wish they would just go away there are kids out there who need their help. they become stressful.


----------



## amygwen

:xmas19:

^ Haha!


----------



## amygwen

I was going to use the coffee smiley, Daphne, but didn't want to copy you :D


----------



## vinteenage

We need a Santa coffee.


----------



## x__amour

That just seems way, way extreme. Something is off. :-k


----------



## AirForceWife7

Yeah .. surely that can't be legal if it is true?

I smell the shit of a bull :lol:


----------



## Leah_xx

Breastfeeding for x amount of days/months/years is every ones own personal decision.
Gracelynn had a latching on problem so i tried the whole hospital stay to nurse her and it didnt work out. It got better and we got to go home and then she was having troubles again.
So i switched to pumping and formula. Pumping worked for 6 weeks and then it was all formula.
Sorry to hear about the crazy doctor :hugs:
thats crazy that they would do something like that.


----------



## Tanara

_I breast fed Taye for one year exactly, he weaned himself and Fayth is almost 11 months old and has pretty much weaned herself. I'm fine with that if shes happy, I wanted to go a year so her weaning a month early is fine with me _


----------



## AriannasMama

Yeah, a doctor could never report you to CPS for continuing to BF even if something was wrong. They would do what they could to help you continue. Do you know what the exact term was for your problem?


----------



## airbear

hot tea said:


> Some babies gain hardly anything at ALL, even on formula. They are just small people in general. Like... Come on, I call bullshit.
> 
> If your baby is even gaining a tiny bit, and not losing, breastfeeding is going fine. People worry so much when it comes to breastfeeding, it is nuts. Women need to trust their bodies a bit more for christs sake.

Tell that to my mom! She's always telling me I need to fatten up my milk because Elsie is in the 25 percentile for weight. I personally found it rude and offensive when she told me that since Elsie is growing and gaining weight!

I want to breastfeed for at least a year but I hope we breastfeed longer. I just know I'll get a ton of people telling me I need to let go already and stop breastfeeding after a year and I'm so tired of people telling me how to raise my daughter.. sorry for the mini rant!


----------



## Wobbles

x__amour said:


> That just seems way, way extreme. Something is off. :-k




AirForceWife7 said:


> Yeah .. surely that can't be legal if it is true?
> 
> I smell the shit of a bull :lol:

Come on ladies you know the rules ...


----------



## x__amour

Wobbles said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> That just seems way, way extreme. Something is off. :-k
> 
> Come on ladies you know the rules ...Click to expand...

Oh no! I was talking about the doctor, not OP! I don't understand why he would contact Child Protective Services about a baby's weight because they are breastfed! I would put a complaint in! Sorry, I should have clarified more.


----------



## Srrme

My son is almost 13 months old, and still breastfeeding. :)


----------



## purple_kiwi

I would seek some sort of legal advice if that was the case because that seems wrong. I breastfed for 18 months then weaned Kailee because we had moved and she was getting to big to co-sleep and without it she would wake several times a night making us both unhappy. Im happy with how long we went and how everything is now.


----------



## annawrigley

2 years is recommended but its totally up to mother and baby


----------



## LittlePeople

The World Health Organisation recommends exclusive BFing for up to 6 months...and believes there are benefits up to 2-3 years!


----------



## ~RedLily~

I don't know when we will stop, atm we are both happy to continue.

I know a lot of people (not on here) think it's weird to bf a toddler but I think they forget that our LO's don't just suddenly stop being our baby when they get to a certain age.


----------



## Bexxx

Probably about 4 is too old for me. But it's so different for everyone. I'd like for Isla to self wean so who knows what age she will be when we stop.


----------



## AriannasMama

airbear said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Some babies gain hardly anything at ALL, even on formula. They are just small people in general. Like... Come on, I call bullshit.
> 
> If your baby is even gaining a tiny bit, and not losing, breastfeeding is going fine. People worry so much when it comes to breastfeeding, it is nuts. Women need to trust their bodies a bit more for christs sake.
> 
> Tell that to my mom! She's always telling me I need to fatten up my milk because Elsie is in the 25 percentile for weight. I personally found it rude and offensive when she told me that since Elsie is growing and gaining weight!
> 
> I want to breastfeed for at least a year but I hope we breastfeed longer. I just know I'll get a ton of people telling me I need to let go already and stop breastfeeding after a year and I'm so tired of people telling me how to raise my daughter.. sorry for the mini rant!Click to expand...

25% is fine! As long as she stays on her growth curve shes growing just fine :thumbup: Arianna is also in the 25% :)


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I tried and I failed, there was just no latch.
She took to a bottle of formula straight away so I thought about pumping but I wasn't barely producing anything, within 3 days my supply had gone x


----------



## AirForceWife7

Wobbles said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> That just seems way, way extreme. Something is off. :-k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah .. surely that can't be legal if it is true?
> 
> I smell the shit of a bull :lol:Click to expand...
> 
> Come on ladies you know the rules ...Click to expand...

I'm sorry Wobs I just don't see how the OP can be telling the truth. There's no way that I believe that a doctor would report someone to be hounded by CPS for breastfeeding & their child not "gaining enough weight" when they absolutely are. Every child is different.

As another poster had said, the doctor would do whatever they could to help the mother continue & do tons of follow up visits to make sure baby is improving. They wouldn't report her for child neglect :shrug: I don't believe any doctor would ever do that, & if it really is true then the OP should've reported a medical malpractice complaint or something, because there is no way that is legal or right in any way .... but that's just me.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

It's a personal choice how long you BF for. 

I stopped BF my daughter at 7 months, but only due to illness and she'd been coping well without it, I thought it unfair to get her 'hooked' back on it and then take it away when it bothered her. 

My son on the otherhand is now 10 months and still very much BF. I'm struggling to wean him off it as he's always been very attached to me AND my boobs :haha: I'm going to have to break it sometime soon though as he's taken a couple of steps and once he's walking, I really don't want to still be BF'ing when in my eyes he's no longer a baby.


----------



## vaniilla

how long is a piece of string? it's for however long the woman & child want to bf although it does get harder to do it without getting judged its pretty ridiculous, women are pretty much hounded to bf when lo is born and once their baby hits one it becomes "extended" bf :dohh:


----------



## TaraxSophia

Me and Soph are still breastfeeding! Doesn't look like she wants to stop anytime soon either! Im totally fine with that cuz I love it :) She's about 13 months.


----------



## Harli

I usually stop breast feeding when my breasts just can't take it anymore. I'm practically a cow though when it comes to producing, so I still pump after I wean off the actual breast.

For actual breast contact, Azia was 11 months, and Leela is still on.


----------



## 10.11.12

Honestly, if your doctor is telling you this you should go find another doctor.


----------



## LauraBee

It's recommended to exclusively breastfeed for at least six months and then continued until at least two years.

I chose to exclusively breastfeed for six months and we're still going now at almost eleven months. My personal goal is a year, and it looks like we're gonna make that. I'd still be happy to continue until two years and then hope that she weans by three years.

I know quite a few people who think it's weird to breastfeed at all, and then some have their opinions on what ages to wean and stuff. I don't really care.

Just to add to the percentile discussion, Bethlouise has gradually worked up from 75th to 91st :wacko: She's so tall and chubby :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

I'd say whenever baby self weans.

I never BF my daughter but i tried with my son, he had troubles with eating for a few months and never really latchs properly, i expressed about 8 weeks, not much because my supply was crap after mastitis twice, so he was mixed fed from about 2 days old.

I look at it like this, breast is comfort like bottles, my Daughter still has a night time bottle so if she were breastfed i wouldnt stop just because of her age, if she still wants the comfort she can have it.

Does that make sense?


----------



## lauram_92

Oli is tongue tied so had latching issues, ended up exclusively expressing for 4 months.

I'd breastfeed for however long you feel comfortable.


----------



## HellBunny

Whenever you want to, your child your body! Who cares if you are *Both* happy?


----------



## Rhio92

My HV said Connor should stop BFing now :wacko:


----------



## amygwen

^ Weird :wacko: Whyd she tell you that??


----------



## lucy_x

I actually cried myself to sleep the other night at the thought of giving up BFing :blush:

Fortunatly for me, she doesnt look as if shes giving up any tmie soon, Id be happy to continue until shes about 4ish.


Oh and the doctor situation....Im not even going to bother going into it really, cant be bothered to tire my fingers typing... But seriously? Surley they would have just suggested formula topups?


----------



## hot tea

Rhio92 said:


> My HV said Connor should stop BFing now :wacko:

Clearly crazy, uneducated, or old fashioned.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I had a lot of trouble breast feeding. I EBF for a month, then went to breast in the morning, breast at night, bottles through the day. Then at 5 months old I weaned her off the bottles and went back to breast. I can't even tell you how proud I was that first day of no formula. She only last until 10 months before self weaning, which I understand is very early, but I think it's because of the fact that she was on formula prior. So we used formula for the next 2 months and then she went on cow's milk. 

TBH, while I was upset when she self weaned at only 10 months, I accepted it because I knew I tried everything. 

With my next, I plan on breast feeding until they self wean, hopefully not at 10 months.


----------



## rwhite

There is no 'right' or 'wrong' time to stop breastfeeding - it's whatever is right for the mum and for the baby but what I found great about breastfeeding was how it was cheap and easy (just get your boobs out and you're away...I'm lazy :lol:). I am however of the mentality that it doesn't hurt to give it a go and if you really hate it then don't do it :shrug: but would never push it on somebody who didn't want to do it. I have a mate who was dead against it and she had bought all her bottles and her steriliser etc etc and then when her daughter came she breastfed her and ended up weaning her at 18 months :flower:



hot tea said:


> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Some babies gain hardly anything at ALL, even on formula. They are just small people in general. Like... Come on, I call bullshit.
> 
> If your baby is even gaining a tiny bit, and not losing, breastfeeding is going fine. People worry so much when it comes to breastfeeding, it is nuts. Women need to trust their bodies a bit more for christs sake.
> 
> I understand this but as a first time mom you always worry if your child is getting the right nutrition, you know? I just think she's a bit concerned.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh for sure. But that is because we are used to seeing bottles with marks showing how many ounces etc. Boobs don't have that, and we need to have faith reguardless of this horseshit crummy doctors tell us. I understand how a woman could be frightened into supplementing, but all you need to do is educate yourself.Click to expand...

:thumbup: ITA. What frustrates me is when I see people post things like "Ohh, well I couldn't breastfeed because I wasn't making any milk and baby was screaming all the time - I tried pumping and I only got out a few drops" :dohh: Of course that happened, that's normal when baby is cluster feeding trying to build up your supply and they are able to get out more milk than your breast pump ever will so that's not a good way to gauge how your milk supply is.

I also think there need to be lactation consultants in every maternity ward (more than a stingy number like just one), or if you've had a homebirth they should come and see you as an outpatient. A great latch is just so important.. If I had a dollar for every time somebody said they couldn't breastfeed because it hurt too much and their nipples were bleeding I'd be a bazillionaire!

PS girls, if your nipples are cracked/bleeding (and you've got your latch down pat by now) and need a rest, invest in some nipple shields. They're reusable (you just wash and sterilise them like you would a normal teat) and if you stick some nipple cream on under them you're good to go after a while. It's not a great idea to use them for too long, as babies can sometimes be dependant on them. In saying that, I have inverted nips so had no other choice but to use them for the first three months and we made the transition pretty smoothly.

x


----------

